

Layered Technologies hacked, 6000 accounts compromised - nailer
http://www.venturecake.com/layered-technologies-hacked/
Breaking: Major US hosting company Layered Technologies have been hacked. Credentials for 5-6000 hosted accounts - and the data stored in them, including customer details in web stores - may have been compromised.
======
gustaf
worst thing about the email:

"Sincerely,

Todd Abrams President and COO Layered Technologies Inc.

Confidentiality Note: The information contained in this transmission is
legally privileged and confidential, intended only for the use of the
individual or entity named above. If the reader of this message is not the
intended recipient, you are hereby notified that any dissemination,
distribution, or copying of this communication is strictly prohibited. If you
receive this communication in error, immediately delete this message."

